

Think You Deserve To Be Called a CEO? - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/06/think-you-deserve-to-be-called-a-ceo/

======
michaelpinto
This article had a link bait title -- but actually turned out to be a good
read. I would take it a step further: It's not so much that you need to learn
about finance -- you need to feel that "own finance" which means having a
command of the numbers involved and having your finger on the rough pulse of
your business. These skills are natural to MBA students, but alas these have
to be acquired skills for the rest of us -- but don't be afraid to own it...

